# [SOLVED] Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello members of TechSupportForum!

I have an issue where whenever I play a game, there would usually be a 1-3 second lag period whenever something new pops up. This happens less in games like League of Legends, Blacklight Retribution etc. and more on osu!.

I have monitored my temperatures and nothing reaches above 60 degrees on League of Legends, 65 on Blacklight Retribution and 55 on osu!

My computer specs are as follows:
AMD FX-4170 4.2 GHz stock cooler and clock
8GB G-SKill Ripjaws RAM 2 sticks
Asus M5A88-M Motherboard
Zalman Z9+ case with 2 fans currently in use
Ati Radeon 5750 (Won the "Silicon Lottery")
Seagate Barracuda 500GB and 80GB

Note: This only happens when something new comes up. For example, if in League of Legends, a enemy champion spams all their skills on my screen for the first time, I will receive a small 1-3 second lag spike where my FPS drops to 0.

Would appreciate any help on this issue.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Hello and welcome to tsf!


Could you please provide the power supply you are using for your build?

Also are you able to show me your performance tab under task master while the game is running ?


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Currently at school without my computer

Checking the website I have purchased my PSU from, it is the ThermalTake TR2 600 Watt

ThermalTake TR2 600W Power Supply at Memory Express

It is about 3 weeks old so I doubt it has anything to do with a failing PSU. The voltage on my graphic card and CPU seem stable according to HWMonitor

I cannot show you my Task manager currently but the games do not require more than 1GB of my 8GB of RAM and the CPU usage does not reach above 50% for any games (except Starcraft 2 which is CPU intensive).

Playing League of Legends - 
http://puu.sh/2ZKEc.jpg

osu!
http://puu.sh/2ZKEc.jpg

Those are two tests for now. Does not look like an overload issue.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

looking into it , btw both of the links are the same :grin:


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

The number you are trying to call is going to kill himself

osu! - 
http://puu.sh/2ZKoA

Both the links look the same ._.

I also made a quick video to show the very quick (less than .5 of a second) freeze. You hear no volume because im wearing a headset . Just note the audio is still playing so that is why I tap twice.

IMG_0312.MOV

The freeze occurs at 0:40.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Hello , ive been quite busy but i have not watched the video yet!

What i did found out is that your power supply is not 80 PLUS® and non pfc, which would mean that it is not a good quality psu ! 

Even though it is made from a known manufacturer and even though it is a new model , its not certified !


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Assuming my PSU can output 80% of it's rated power at maximum, it would be at 480 watts but because that may strain the conductors or caps, we are going to say it would be 450~ watts. I have ran my computer easily with 230~ watts and while playing the game with HWMonitor, the amount of watts the CPU uses is around 80~ when it is near maxed out. Assuming that my PSU can withstand 30-50% usage, it would manage to run at ease. This is just a theoretical answer with no background knowledge behind it.

Another question: Is it possible that a faulty hard drive may cause this issue? I have ran crystaldiskmark(I think..?) and It has shown my disk in the bad area. This is due to many uncorrectable sectors (Something in the lines of that) but it has ran fine for the few weeks I have had it up until now.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

If your hard drive has bad sectors, it will only get worse the more you use it, and this could account for the small lags you've been seeing. I recommend backing up your data and replacing the hard drive as soon as possible.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Downloads

download and burn it on a cd rom , then test your hard disk to make sure , faulty hdd's could cause freezes, it is a known common issue.

By the way about the PSU , since it did not have the qualities we seek generally in PSU's from every and all manufacturers, it is still low quality , there is a reason why alot of PSU's are not certified .

Please to let me know the results !

edit: and what koala said (ninja poster )


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

http://puu.sh/32xu3.png I got nothing ಠ_ಠ
Also what do you mean by burn it on a disk? Isn't it a msi file?


http://puu.sh/32xG4.jpg <--This is my CrystalDiskInfo results


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

https://www1.hgst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT



> CD image (2,720 K)
> Creates bootable CD for Linux, Windows and other operating systems ( requires CD-RW drive and software).


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Would that be possible to run off a USB? I decided not to purchase a dvd drive because of the slow speeds and the large amount of bulky disks.


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Welp I found the problem (I think)

After analyzing with Auslogic, my performance was at 65% (Ujelly? xD). Defragmented my and MOST of the freezing is gone. It is still there just happens less.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed!:smile: It's a good idea to defrag your drive regularly. (That reminds me, I need to do mine.:lol

Sorry about the delay when you started, but you have to understand we are all volunteers and stay busy. Besides, someone who understands your problem may not be on for awhile. 

Thermaltake PSUs aren't the best, I would recommend XFX or Seasonic in the future.

Please mark your thread as solved if you believe your problem is fixed.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*



OmniousDestiny said:


> Would that be possible to run off a USB? I decided not to purchase a dvd drive because of the slow speeds and the large amount of bulky disks.



Consider getting one , without it a lot of diagnostic practices are down the drain and / or you would have to take the long way around for everything else.


Something you should finish off with is ,

go to start > all programs > accessories > right click cmd and run as administrator

inside enter "chkdsk /r" and then "y" restart your pc and let it do a check up .


Without the results i can only theorize that there are bad sectors on your hdd but they have been relocated for now .

That is a good thing but you cannot guarantee how long the hdd will last.

Please do keep the important data backed up as stated by koala.


----------



## OmniousDestiny (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Doing a chkdsk removed the problem entirely! I have not received one freeze within 3 days so I hope that the problem is solved now.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

Nice!:thumb:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes for 1~ second while gaming*

They must have relocated your bad sectors to the spare areas. I would recommend you to get a dvd drive when you are able , as a lot of diagnostic software depends on it , you can try and get it to work from a usb pen drive but it depends on your current motherboards bios and it is usually the much harder way around.

Glad you have it fixed though !


----------

